# dlink di-624 wireless router admin page



## gazza341 (Sep 5, 2006)

hi,

does anyone know how to get into the admin page of this router with a macbook > wireless network > safari > http://192.168.0.1   -  normally with internet explorer, if i typed this ip addy, it throw up a box asking for login and password, but nothing happens in safari.
only just got macbook and loving the transition from years of ms windows but there are a lot of things i'm not managing to do as i would before now i'm using tiger os x.

any help/ advice / info - would be gratefully received

regards,

gazza


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2006)

In Safari type the router IP address without the http, just the address.


----------



## gazza341 (Sep 5, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> In Safari type the router IP address without the http, just the address.



hi satcomer,
thanks for the prompt reply. i've tried what you said but it auto completes adding the 'http' at the beginning of the addy - any ideas?

regards,

gazza341


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2006)

Not sure what is going on. I have a Dual G5 PPC and can log into up to 5 routers in my apartment complex (No I don't do any hacking) and they are all different kind of routers. They all work with Safari. Try to do open Safari, then open the window "Activity" and keep it open. This will tell you what Safari is trying to do)Then try to log into the router (make sure you are using the right address-look in System Preferences-> Network and find the address of the router you are connecting to.


----------



## gazza341 (Sep 5, 2006)

hi satcomer,

openned window>activity - it just says failed to open page.
i can use the wireless network no problem and get out on the internet - so it's working ok, it's just that on my wireless pc, all i have to do is tap in the above ip address then a pop up window opens that i may enter my login and password. i've unchecked the block pop ups thingy in safari, but still no joy.

regards,

gazza


----------



## sgould (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a D-Link modem.  I found that I could only get into the admin page using Internet Explorer.  Since then I have had success with Firefox.  Safari would not work.

I've not tried Safari for a couple of upgrades. Mainly because I got over the early problems with the connection and it's now been rock solid for months. So I've left well alone!!


----------



## gazza341 (Sep 5, 2006)

sgould said:


> I have a D-Link modem.  I found that I could only get into the admin page using Internet Explorer.  Since then I have had success with Firefox.  Safari would not work.
> 
> I've not tried Safari for a couple of upgrades. Mainly because I got over the early problems with the connection and it's now been rock solid for months. So I've left well alone!!



sorry to be a pain in the a**, but i've just tried your suggestion and downloaded firefox, allowed pop ups, but no joy!
come back windows all is forgiven - nah, only joking!

any further suggestions?

regards,

gazza


----------



## ]Michael[ (Sep 5, 2006)

It works for me.
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/7493/safariscreensnapz001vm2.jpg

Have you tried hard wired?

F.Y.I I'm using the latest versions of OS X (10.4.7) and Safari (2.0.4) and the latest firmware for the router (v 2.75).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe the router's IP address has been changed?  If so, you can manually reset most D-Link routers with a press of the reset button.


----------



## ]Michael[ (Sep 5, 2006)

You could also try checking the autofill options in your Safari preferences.  It may be auto filling a wrong name and or password. Or in your Keychain.  Applications>Utilities>Keychain Access.


----------



## gazza341 (Sep 6, 2006)

ok it's official, i'm a mac newby and a total numpty - i had downloaded some pdf guide off the net for my router and was entering the ip addy off that, but my login should be http://192.168.1.1/cgi-bin/webcm

hope you people will forgive me, i had a motorbike accident a year ago and have just received further surgery to my leg, so accessing the router in the loft and the box it came in (with instuctions) has not really been an option.

@michael
how do you get the extra icons at the top of your window, i.e. weather, tx and rx bars?

regards,

gazza


----------



## ]Michael[ (Sep 6, 2006)

gazza341 said:


> @michael
> how do you get the extra icons at the top of your window, i.e. weather, tx and rx bars?



WeatherDock
MenuMeters


----------



## gazza341 (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks michael, much appreciated


----------

